# What is this piano melody



## KEVVV1029 (Mar 27, 2016)

I need to know what this is! please please please tell me


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KEVVV1029 said:


> I need to know what this is! please please please tell me


I see a bathroom and some strange noise in the background


----------



## KEVVV1029 (Mar 27, 2016)

If you can please listen closely to it. the song is so important to me and i randomly heard it in the bathroom after a year and i need to know the name. please please help


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KEVVV1029 said:


> If you can please listen closely to it. the song is so important to me and i randomly heard it in the bathroom after a year and i need to know the name. please please help


I tried it with a headphone, sorry, can't help you :tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Von Maur actually has a pianist in the store, right? Maybe you go back and ask the pianist. 

Sorry, I can barely hear it. Sounds baroque.


----------



## KEVVV1029 (Mar 27, 2016)

It sounds louder if you play it through an iPhone


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Von Maur actually has a pianist in the store, right? Maybe you go back and ask the pianist.
> 
> Sorry, I can barely hear it. Sounds baroque.


That's what I told O.P
:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

All I hear is some tinkling. Er, you know what I mean.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> All I hear is some tinkling. Er, you know what I mean.


I know it a wee bit


----------



## KEVVV1029 (Mar 27, 2016)

You literally act 5 years old. And its River Flows in You by Yiruma. Someone got it. Adios


----------

